# Sagem fast 800, net.ppp0 nie podnosi się

## tomek1ni

Witam wszystkim. 

Chcę od razu zaznaczyć, że jestem lamerem jeżeli chodzi o gentoo, więc nie obrzucajcie mnie z miejsca z błotem..

Problem polega na tym, iż chcę sobie zainstalować modem Sagem fast 800. Moim usługodawcą jest GTS (usługa multimo) na łączach tp czyli pppoe. 

Wszystko idzie mniej więcej jak należy do momentu instalacji pakietu:

```
emerge net-misc/br2684ctl
```

w odpowiedzi dostaje:

 *Quote:*   

>  * ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2 failed:
> 
>  *   emake failed
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Jak wpadłem na to żeby instalować ten pakiet? Wyczytałem to w /etc/conf.d/net.example:

 *Quote:*   

> # RFC 2684 Bridge Support 
> 
> # For RFC 2684 bridge support emerge net-misc/br2684ctl
> 
> # Interface names have to be of the form nas0, nas1, nas2, etc.
> ...

 

więc to chyba dobry pomysł..

Jądro skonfigurowałem zgodnie z /usr/portage/net-dialup/ueagle-atm/files/README (z jedną małą różnicą ale nie dało się inaczeje). Sądzę iż to również nie powinno stanowić problemu.

To samo jeśli chodzi o /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> 	config_nas0='null'
> 
> 	br2684ctl_nas0='-e 0 -a 0.35'
> 
> 	config_ppp0='ppp'  # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh
> ...

 

Jeżeli teraz wykonam:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

Pojawia się coś takiego: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                             [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting nas0
> ...

 

```
ifconfig nas0
```

wypisuje

 *Quote:*   

> nas0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

 

czyli nie ma takiego interfejsu..

I teraz najśmieszniejsze. Zauważyłem że jest w systemie program br2684ctl i jeżeli wpisze:

```
br2684ctl -c 0 -a 0.38
```

(istotne że zamiast "-e" jak w /etc/conf.d/net jest "-c" ('man br2684ctl')) i jak teraz podniosę net.ppp0 to wszystko jest ok.. Pojawia się interface nas0, ppp0 dostaje adres.. Wszystko gra..

Jednak jeżeli zamienie w linijce "br2684ctl_nas0='-e 0 -a 0.35'" "-e" na "-c" w pliku "/etc/conf.d/net" to dalej po staremu..

Moje pytanie jest takie.. Czy da się to jakoś zautomatyzować, żebym nie musiał klepać tych poleceń za każdym razem jak włączam kompa... a jeżeli nie to czy da się zainstalować to br2684ctl takie jakie powinno być.

----------

## tomek1ni

Znalazłem sposób na żeby po wpisaniu:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

net.nas0 podnosił się automatycznie... bez żadnych wcześniejszych kombinacji..

W /etc/conf.d/net zamiast linii 

 *Quote:*   

> br2684ctl_nas0='-e 0 -a 0.35'

 

wrzuciłem:

 *Quote:*   

> postup() {
> 
> 	   if [[ ${IFACE} = nas0 ]]; then
> 
> 	      br2684ctl -c 0 -a 0.35 &
> ...

 

Oczywiście pojawił się następny problem. Mianowicie za każdym razem jak włączę kompa i podniosę net.ppp0 to po wklepaniu:

```
rc-status -a |grep ppp0
```

pojawia się coś w stylu:

 *Quote:*   

> net.ppp0	[ inactive ]

 

no i nie ma interfejsu ppp0. Dopiero po

```
/etc/init.d/net.nas0 stop
```

i jeszcze raz 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

pojawia się ten interfejs. Nie wiecie dlaczego się tak dzieje??

I czy nie ma ktoś jakiegoś sposobu na zainstalowanie tego br2684ctl jak należy???? To by chyba załatwiło wszystkie problemy..

[EDIT]

Dobrze jest jeszcze dodać :

 *Quote:*   

> postdown() {
> 
> 	   if [[ ${IFACE} = ppp0 ]]; then
> 
> 	      /etc/init.d/net.nas0 stop
> ...

 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Przesadzasz  :Smile:  wystarczy mieć w /etc/conf.d/net:

```
rc_need_ppp0=("net.nas0")

depend_ppp0(){

need net.nas0

}

config_nas0=( null )

br2684ctl_nas0="-e 0 -a 0.35"
```

i ppp sam podniesie nas0 zanim wystartuje i będzie działać ładne. mam tą konfiguracje odkąd zainwestowałem w multimo i jak raz zrobiłem tak działa  :Smile: 

----------

## tomek1ni

No ale chodzi właśnie o to, że ten sposób nie działa ponieważ nie da się zainstalować br2684ctl.. Pisałem przecież..

----------

